# Question for those who've done CGC & TDI



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

The exercises tested for be found here:
Therapy Dogs International, Inc.


The requirements for testing and registration can be found here: 
Therapy Dogs International, Inc.


I guess that I don't understand why they would have an evaluator who was not certified. And once you have a CGC from the AKC, you have it. It is not a certificate that has to be done annually, as I understand it. The TDI, once earned, does have to be registered annually.


----------



## Thor's Mom (Feb 25, 2007)

It certainly seemed strange to me. . . 
I'll check those links out later on. Thanks.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Last I knew the CGC was NOT a prerequisite for the TDI evaluation...

Look at the ACK site is say 'many' (not all) handlers use the CGC as a prerequiiste...also says TDI uses the CGC as a key componenet (not prerequisite)
AKC's Canine Good Citizen® (CGC) Program Sponsored by K9 Advantix®



I ahve sent an eamil to TDI for clarification...just to be sure....I need to know this myself! I will post when I get a repsonse...even if I am wrong!

TDIs site says nothing about it being a 'prerequistite' - they cant as they clearly make an exception for Greyhounds on the "Sit politely for Petting" exercise (they are not required to sit...) and AKC makes no such exception...
MANY greyhounds are certified therough TDI that dont have thier CGC...

I think this is a case of an uninformed potential evaluator...

Remember that TDI is not the only Therpay Dog Certification group around....there is Delta Society and Therapy Dogs Inc...
I know and do visits with some TDInc hanlder/dog teams...from what I have heard, they seem to be a really good organization....one thing I like is taht they actually shadow you on visits for a while...to help with any questions and make suggestions...taht make a lot of sense to me...


----------



## Thor's Mom (Feb 25, 2007)

"Remember that TDI is not the only Therpay Dog Certification group around....there is Delta Society and Therapy Dogs Inc...
I know and do visits with some TDInc hanlder/dog teams...from what I have heard, they seem to be a really good organization....one thing I like is taht they actually shadow you on visits for a while...to help with any questions and make suggestions...taht make a lot of sense to me..."

Thank you for that key piece of info, I didn't realize that. I was really disappointed in this lard a -- excuse of a person. She really wasn't the enthusiastic and helpful representative I was hoping to meet and talk with. Please share any more info you get, I really would appreciate it.


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

*PetsonWheels*

Contact Vicki Rummel.


----------



## Thor's Mom (Feb 25, 2007)

Is that their web site? I'll check them out. Thanks.


----------



## hawtee (Nov 1, 2006)

Here is the Delta website:
Delta Society - Improving Human Health through Service and Therapy Animals
Seems odd to have an evaluator not certified and she is wrong about you having to have another CGC test. I would wonder since she is not certified how can she certify puppers..
anyway in Delta you do have bookwork to do not only does your dog have to pass the test but you also has a test to take..the main difference from CGC and Delta testing is the medical equipment, standing there and having a crowd come in and basically surround and pet, pull,hug hard on your pup. Also having some of the people role playing with loud noise, screaming etc.. etc. you get the idea. They try to make it as real as possible. Plus you do get monitored visits the first few times you are out. You will also be told where you can and cannot go, depends on yours and your dogs evaulation.

For difference in TDI testing and CGC add the loud noise, equipment, food on the ground. You do not have to have classes nor do you need to be monitored.


----------



## Lisa (Sep 25, 2007)

When we tested Rowan for TDI, the evaluator gave us an *option* of getting CGC at the same time. It was a small additional fee. It was NOT required. TDI had a few additional requirements above and beyond the CGC ones... medical equipment, squeaky toys, food, noises, etc. 

It makes no sense to me that this woman is testing for TDI and she is not certified. Just because some people act on their own, it's not a relfection of the whole organization. Our TDI evlauator was helpful and offered a class for 6 weeks prior to the test (again, not required for the test).


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

*Baltimore County/ Harford County PetsonWheels*

Vicki is the one in charge. I do hope you get in touch with her.


----------



## Thor's Mom (Feb 25, 2007)

Thanks for your great advice everyone. I'm glad to hear it sounds more like the individual person I met was wrong. That's a relief! She really made it sound dicey. I'll look up all the websites and contacts. Thanks again!


----------

